# Ex pat living in New Zealand thinking about moving back to the UK or to France



## PortraitPainter

Hi there, I come from the south of England but have lived and worked in Belgium for a few years, and now live in New Zealand for over 20 years. I have family in the south of England still, and my adult children live in Australia, which is somewhere I do not want to live. I feel the need to get back nearer my roots either to France - wondering how hard it would be for a 60 something single person, or back to the UK. I'm thinking house prices mainly in England and because I hate the cold it would have to be in the south - so where is the cheapest and nicest place to be back home? Or to France - but from reading information online it seems it would be difficult for an over 60 person to get into France. Any help you can give me is appreciated because I am sure that things have changed drastically over the years.


----------



## Bevdeforges

PortraitPainter said:


> but from reading information online it seems it would be difficult for an over 60 person to get into France.


Not sure what you've been reading, but getting into France isn't all that difficult for a person over 60 as long as they are retired and have a regular pension to live on. If you're coming here to work, then maybe you have a valid point. A work visa would require that you have a job arranged before applying for a visa, and to find work in France at the age of 60+ is not easy, particularly if you don't have a good level of French. 

You may want to post something in both the Brit forum here and in the France forum for further information.


----------



## PortraitPainter

Hi, thank you Bevdeforges,

I used to live in Belgium for a number of years so still can understand French. I loved it there and the way of life. Went to Paris and swore I would return one day. I work as a painter and writer, but that is not a job really as the royalties are pathetic. So they are hobbies really. I went on a few sites and it seemed quite difficult to enter, but if you say not then I will do more digging. Thanks for your help. I do have a regular pension from UK and NZ.


----------

